# SPCA Rant..



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

So Ive been posting Ad's for the SPCA on there animals etc for a couple of weeks. Got a call today saying that the town I live in CANNOT adopt animals from that SPCA because supposely we raise are dogs to be mean and neglected. 
I know a ton of ppl who take very good care of there dogs, just as you would
Yes i realize there some wondering dogs out but there not mean..I Can pet everyone that I come in contact with on the road walking home or to the store. 
some have tags others dont. I feel bad for them but i know they must have a home somewhere. if not I leave food outside sometimes to feed whoever is passing by. 

so basically all Im saying is that we're willing and loving ppl who want to help these animals have forever homes...and are being refused and denied that trust because we're Native and I live on a reserve. 

http://bathurst.kijiji.ca/c-PostersOtherAds-Restigouche-County-SPCA-W0QQUserIdZ30789495

These are just some of them in need of a home and are denied that because of whats happening


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats outragous and stereotyping your town.
I'd personally look into it more as I honestly dont think they can do that because of the town or area you live in.
I volunteer at the spca in my area and i've yet to hear or read over anything like that, sure some areas in town the home check and such is done in deeper detail and whatnot but just because your from somewhere doesn't mean you are the way they think you are. I'll ask one of the girls in the morning about the subject and get her opinion on it.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Alright, Thanks. I do need another insight on this. 
I would LOVE to volunteer at my SPCA but without a car or a drive (which is an hour and a half away, I think) its very hard to go there.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

They pretty much just said they've never heard of a shelter targeting a whole community


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly, from what I've seen of the reservations here (don't know if yours are the same), I'd be very reluctant to adopt an animal to anybody living on one. But I do think things should be taken on a case-by-case basis, and if someone can prove they'd be very responsible owners and can keep their new pet safe, I don't think they should be turned down just because of where they live. Plus anyone who drives an hour and a half to adopt an animal probably means well!


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

I was going to try myself and record what they say to me and how they act. I maybe even get a ride and try adopting one. See what the whole fuss is about for myself. Tho if i do get approved I wouldnt mind its better than him/she spending there life in a cage unloved. they'll have a home either way.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't go trying to adopt if you don't really want (and are able to care for) a new pet! 

But if you do want a new pet and want to get it from there, make sure you would normally be approved (as in, the ONLY thing preventing it would be your location). If your pets aren't vetted or spayed/neutered or if you let them run loose, that would be a reason for turning you down no matter where you live.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

I know that sounds odd, sorry. 
All my pets have updated shots, female is spayed, Rex is next on the neutering. All dogs are inside and they dont run lose. at least not on purpose. lol 
someone posted today in the SPCA group saying That my words were "hurtful" which isnt true because I never said anything mean


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Rather than looking to get another pet, I'd get Rex neutered first. If the spca won't adopt, check with local rescues about fostering or working with them on improving things out where you live. Doing things like seeing if you can get classes running (a trainer might be willing to donate their time if you have enough people interested), picking up the strays and getting them cared for and so on will help things a lot. I can understand the spca's concerns, the reserves don't have a good track record for dealing with their dogs. 

In Alberta they have spay and neuter clinics, where they will come out and do a lot of the animals, pets as well as the strays, and take in the unwanted ones. I can send you the link if you want and it might be something to start working towards doing.


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

this is old, either way. its being discussed with R.C. SPCA a member of the board of directors. I do not want another dog. hopefully soon to be done and over with. All my dogs are being Neutered Saving up money for them.


----------

